# Budgie Taming



## TweetyBuddy (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I have recently got 2 budgies which are not at all hand tamed. Its been 2 months they are part of our family. They are very much comfortable with the environment around them. Though they are still scared of us. 

We don't like to cage them so we leave them in a room where they are most comfortable. They love flying around the room, sit on the perches, fly over our heads and sometimes they eat from hand too. 
Also about getting back in the cage is a task as they are not hand tamed so we have to wait until its evening as that's the only time they go inside the cage by their own. 

Is this process good for taming budgies? or will they ever be tamed?

I have attached few images of them outside the cage.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
The information on the articles and sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums will be very useful and of benefit to you and your budgies.

Is this room bird proofed as in completely safe for your budgies? 
I'm asking this because if no one is there to supervise (since they are out for most of the day), they may get in trouble.
Another important aspect you need to consider is your own lifestyle and how a possible change can deeply impact your budgies' routine. 
If for example there is a change in your life (a new job, moving into another house, or any other type of personal matter) which may have repercussions and directly influence the time/availability you have for your budgies.
Potential vacations where you will either have to board your budgies or have them at a friend's house could be very troublesome if they are used to so much freedom and they can very well react badly when there is the need for them to be on their cage for a longer amount of time.

It would be good to establish a more balanced routine for your budgies when it comes to the time they have inside the cage and out of it.

It would be easier for you to hand tame them while in the cage, since this is more of a confined area. First of all, it's important to establish the foundations of trust and this is done by getting them used to your presence and voice. Once they show signs of being receptive to you (by moving closer to you), you can then proceed to offer them a little tasty treat to eat in order to encourage them to step onto your hand/finger. With continued training sessions, in due time they will step onto your finger when asked and then it will be easier for you to take them out and place them back into the cage without waiting for day's end.
At this point and since your budgies aren't yet finger tamed, you can try to carefully lead them back to the cage by using one of the perches from the cage. Most likely your budgies will automatically step onto the perch the moment they see it and then you can guide them to the cage.

This section has lots of good info and tips on how to train your budgies and on how to build a long-lasting bond with them.
Be sure to check the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding main page.
You can start with this one: http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

aluz has offered you excellent advice with regard to your budgies. :2thumbs: 
They are adorable! What have you named them?

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee and Aluz have both given you some great advice and resources, so I will only add that if you have any questions after reading through all of it, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Your budgies are beautiful and I'm sure that in time, they will learn to trust you further :thumbsup: 

I hope to see more of them around here when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## TweetyBuddy (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Aluz!

Thank you so much for such a great help!  This was very informative and really helpful advice I have got!

About the room, its our work place and we are always there with them in consideration of all the safety. In fact we do have a sign on the door saying "Do not open the door! Birds inside"  So that our friends are careful.

Thank you again! 

Hi Farebee!

Already feeling great registering to Talkbudgies! With quick response and good advice received I feel glad to connect with you guys. 

The Yellow budgie is named "Tweety" and the White/Blue (Recessive pied I guess) is "Buddy"'. Though don't know the gender of white budgie yet 

Also, thank you for the image upload advice, will post them better next time.

Hi Starlingwings!

Sure will keep that in mind from next time! 

Thanks you!


----------

